# Error de compilacion

## rafiki21

Hola buenas tardes pero que todos este bien y agradesco su tiempo al leer mi cuestion  :Embarassed: 

Mi problema esta cuando estoy compilando alguna aplicasion de ves en cuando me sale la siguiente leyenda, esto pasa haveces y se puede tardar un hora en quitarse y procegir con la instalacion de la aplicasion o se puede tardar 2 minutos

  * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

 * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

----------

## JotaCE

 *rafiki21 wrote:*   

> Hola buenas tardes pero que todos este bien y agradesco su tiempo al leer mi cuestion 
> 
> Mi problema esta cuando estoy compilando alguna aplicasion de ves en cuando me sale la siguiente leyenda, esto pasa haveces y se puede tardar un hora en quitarse y procegir con la instalacion de la aplicasion o se puede tardar 2 minutos
> 
>   * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run
> ...

 

Estimado :

Ese mensaje no es un error ni mucho menos. lo que sucede es que mientras compilas en segundo plano descarga los paquetes de codigo fuente para continuar compilando.

Ocacionalmente el proceso de compilado es mas rapido que el de descarga y si sucede que termino de compilar y no de descargar aparece ese mensaje.

Si escribes ese comando en otra consola veras el proceso de descarga del paquete de codigo fuente

```
localhost # tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log
```

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

seria interesante que portage tuviera una traduccion al español para facilidad de los usuarios   :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

También sería bueno que ante la duda el usuario tradujera el texto, que hoy por hoy traducir no puede ser mas sencillo, tanto como 3 clicks como mucho.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> seria interesante que portage tuviera una traduccion al español para facilidad de los usuarios  

 

no me parece... en gral las traducciones molestan, o estan mal hechas.

otro problema es cuando alguna compilacion tira el error en español, hacer una busqueda en google se hace bastante complicada simplemente xq esta en español. seguro que en ingles encontras resultado.

hoy por hoy creo que si se desarrolla en español, esta perfecto, ahora las traducciones, son solo para los gui. casi te diria que hasta los man pages son mas complicados en español

----------

## ensarman

ummm la verdad a mi me gustria leer, en especial el portage, en español  :Razz:  ya que es una cosa fundamental en gentoo pienso que deberia traducirse, asi como el apt de debian hace tiempo que esta bien traducido.

----------

